# Restrict recording by times in season pass



## dfreybur (Jan 27, 2006)

I currently record CSI by season pass. Im my geography there's a prime time one and one at 10:35PM after the news. The 10:35PM one is usually a couple of seasons behind and what with seasons lasting more than 28 days they get recorded. The problem is the news actually runs variable length and I miss the end of many of them. I've taken up glancing at the description and deleting them.

I know I could record by channel and time but season pass is a nice enough feature that I use it. If the show moves the pass will as well. But I'd like to be able to specify the time and get a warning message if the show moves. Or offer the time specification as part of the season pass just like the season pass is offered when searching by time anc channel. "Orthogonality of command sets" is the buzzword for the principle.


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

If you're just recording the current season, why not set the SP to 'First Run Only'?


----------

